# Serial ATA (SATA) Rev 3.0 specification released



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

The Serial ATA (SATA) Revision 3.0 specification has been released by the Serial ATA International Organization (Sata-IO) and promises double the data speed across the board to 6Gbps.

http://www.hackinthebox.org/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=31513


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Now if they could get the hard drives to pass data that fast.


----------

